# Going to Utah



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I will be there around the same time. I did this trip a couple of years ago and stayed in a cheap chain motel in Sandy and then drove out to PCMR, Canyons, Brighton and Solitude. The hotel was super cheap, like $70 or $80 a night and late season you should find that for sure. 

I am just hoping that the conditions will be good during that time.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

hey! I am going to be in Utah April 2-7 with four or five of my friends. We're definitely hitting Brighton & Snowbird probably 2 days at each, and then maybe one day somewhere else that we haven't been to yet (PowMow, Snobasin, Solitude?).

Conditions? Spring riding can be anything from corn/slush bluebird to blower pow. Never can tell what you're gonna get... I've been talking to burritosandsnow a bit about this trip, and he says that in 16 years of riding at Brighton, he's never seen rain during the season, He (and many others) will tell you that some of the best pow days they've ever ridden were in April, I know last year they had some sick late-season dumps, so we got our fingers crossed that we hit the jackpot on one of those this year


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah last year I was unable to make this same trip and my friends had an awesome time and a huge dump. Either way I am stoked on it. 

Funny part it I am staying in Deer Valley, because my friends fam has a house there. Already have plans in place to poach a run since they are right on the slope.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was pumped before, but hearing that the conditions have potential to be awesome is getting me pretty amped! 

David do you have any recommendations for cheap places to stay?

I still need to make reservations for lodging and a rental car.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Scott how many people are in your crew or are you going solo?

I've found some lodges/condos/houses near Brighton but we don't have enough people to fill them up in a cost-effective manner. We are most likely going to stay in the Sandy/Midvale area. I think there is some small amount of nightlife, bars, restaurants, etc., and it is about a 15-min cab drive to downtown SLC.

We haven't booked lodging yet, I'm wagering that this late in the season we don't need to worry about places being sold out and we can hold out for last minute deals, maybe at one of the resorts, maybe staying at a hotel in the 'burbs and just taking the transit bus to the resorts (if we can avoid renting a car, that would be good).


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll be going out there by myself and staying by myself, but meeting up with 1 or 2 friends at the resorts.

I'm just trying to find places that would hopefully be $100 or less per night.

Money isn't too big of a concern, but I'd like to try and save as much as I can ya know?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I usually just go through Hotels.com I see a "Sleep Inn" in S. Jordan UT for $60/night, about 45 mins to Brighton/Snowbird from there but if you are going to Park City proper, the April Inn on Main Street is going for 50% off that week, so only $59/night. It's no-frills, no pool or anything but right in the action.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a ton can't wait to get out there


----------



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have done some research since I am going to SLC for business on 3/15. I found a hotel in MidVale for $65/night at the La Quinta Inn. Free internet and breakfast. They are right next door to the UTA Ski Bus Station.  You can get to Brighton, Solitude and Snowbird round trip for $8. That is what I plan to do

I will be able to go night skiing on 3/15, all day on the 16th at either Brighton, Snowbird or Solitude, and a half day on 3/18 before going home. Not bad for a 4 day business trip!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

well-played, Chad812. Midvale/Sandy area seems to be a good option for hitting the LCC/BCC resorts. 

For those of you interested in PCMR or The Canyons, trying to stay somewhere in the Park City outskirts would probably fare better & more convenient.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

stay at brighton lol nice mouontains!!! pretty good prices damn your lucky im getting jealous reading this thread!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stay in Sandy or Midvale at a Best Western or the like. From there it's about 15 minutes to the entrance of either Big Cottonwood (Brighton, Solitude) or Little Cottonwood (Snowbird, Alta) Canyon, maybe 45 min to Park City and about 10 minutes to Canyon Sports, a local rental shop that has discount lift tickets to all the resorts...


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Listheeb21 said:


> Stay in Sandy or Midvale at a Best Western or the like. From there it's about 15 minutes to the entrance of either Big Cottonwood (Brighton, Solitude) or Little Cottonwood (Snowbird, Alta) Canyon, maybe 45 min to Park City and about 10 minutes to Canyon Sports, a local rental shop that has discount lift tickets to all the resorts...


Awesome, thanks man. I'll definitely look into staying in those areas...it sounds perfect for where I want to go.

Thanks everyone else too, this is a lot of help.


----------

